# صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب



## jesuslove1j (3 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه الصورة أحبائى زلتقطها سائح  لمدينة القدس وبالأخص أحد شوارعها الذى توعد السيد المسيح  أن  يتجول فيه  مع  بطرس  ويوحنا الحبيب ولكنه  بعد التحميض فوجئ بهذه  الصورة  المعجزة  فقد ظهر بها السيد المسيح  وهو يتحدث إلى بطرس  وفى الخلف يوحنا الحبيب


----------



## فادية (3 نوفمبر 2006)

jesuslove1j  الف شكر على الصورة الرائعه دي 
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## †gomana† (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك ع تعبك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا  اخي على الصورة الفظيعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## jesuslove1j (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً ليكم  لمروركم  الجميل   والتشجيع


----------



## المعلم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الصورة جميلة بس احب اسال سوال هما كانو اخترعو الات التصوير الفوتغرافية ايام السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jesuslove1j (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت


----------



## jesuslove1j (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت  المعلم  يقرأ الكلام  اللى مكتوب قبل الصورة


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
هذه معجزه من معجزات سيدنا يسوع المسيح
الرب معكم


----------



## SPIRIT (5 نوفمبر 2006)

دي صورة تفرح :smil12: 

الرب يبارك


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

jesuslove1j قال:


> هذه الصورة أحبائى زلتقطها سائح  لمدينة القدس وبالأخص أحد شوارعها الذى توعد السيد المسيح  أن  يتجول فيه  مع  بطرس  ويوحنا الحبيب ولكنه  بعد التحميض فوجئ بهذه  الصورة  المعجزة  فقد ظهر بها السيد المسيح  وهو يتحدث إلى بطرس  وفى الخلف يوحنا الحبيب



يعني هو كان بيصور الشارع فاضي وبعد التحميض اكتشف ان السيد المسيح موجود في الصوره؟ 

المسيح مش محتاج تكدبوا عشان تثبتوا معجزاته المسيح مش محتاج حد لا انتم ولا غيركم يثبت معجزاته اللي لم ولن ينعم بتلك المعجزات غيره من الرسل ولا البش ولا كائن من كان
أبعد احيائه للموتي وشفاءه المرضي بأمر الله معجزه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح أبعد أحياء الموتي معجزات يا بشر بقي احياء الموتي ولا ظهوره في صورة اساسا كانت مرسومه بالزيت ومتصوره من لوحة زيتيه ما تكدبوش علي نفسكم المسيح مش محتاج لحد مهما كان الحد ده انه يثبت معجزات المسيح 
وشكرا


----------



## mrmr23 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

هي شبة يسوع اللي ف الفيلم ولا اية


----------



## kmmmoo (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور​
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## meme85 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*صورة جميلة جدا , ميرسي ليك يا أخ jesuslove .*


----------



## fadi jolianos (17 نوفمبر 2006)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood  image


----------



## مسلم وأفتخر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه

                 والله تنفع قصة :yahoo: .. أسف الحقيقة ما يصدق هذا الكلام الا الغير متوازن عقلياً

                            وعلى فكره ما فيه أكثر من المصممين والراسمين هالوقت:t33:                                                        :beee:


----------



## فادية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلم وأفتخر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله تنفع قصة :yahoo: .. أسف الحقيقة ما يصدق هذا الكلام الا الغير متوازن عقلياً
> 
> وعلى فكره ما فيه أكثر من المصممين والراسمين هالوقت:t33:                                                        :beee:




 هو حد خد رأي حضرتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## huda (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا جزيلا على الصور لانها ضحكتني وانا طفشانه *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل مسلم دخل يعلق بتعليقاتة السخييييييييييييييفة زية دى

يحترم نفسة و يحفظ كرامتة أحسنلة 

و دى معجزة و طبعآ أنتوا ماتفهموش يعنى أية معجزة مهو اللى يمشى ورا الشيطان عنية مش هتشوف النور طول حياتة ربنا يرحمكم*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (3 ديسمبر 2006)

jesuslove1j 
شكرا على الصورة الرائعة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواتى بعد اذنكم بلاش سخرية لحد
ابعتولى وانا احذف مشاركتها
انما بلاش نقاش فى الصور دينية
بعد اذنكم يااحبة

++ حذف بواسطة الادارة ++


----------



## مها (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخت مها اهلا بيكى معنا فى المنتدى*
*عايزة تسالى اى سؤال عندك منتدى حوار الاديان خاص بالحاجات دى*

*++++++ حذف بواسطة الادارة ++++++*


----------



## مريم2 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

المسيح على اليمين أم على اليسار؟


----------



## †gomana† (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*المسيح اللى فى النص يا مريم*


----------



## elsadawey2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *كل مسلم دخل يعلق بتعليقاتة السخييييييييييييييفة زية دى
> 
> يحترم نفسة و يحفظ كرامتة أحسنلة
> 
> و دى معجزة و طبعآ أنتوا ماتفهموش يعنى أية معجزة مهو اللى يمشى ورا الشيطان عنية مش هتشوف النور طول حياتة ربنا يرحمكم*



أختي الفاضله التعليقات اللي بتقولي عليها سخيفه دي سببها ان الموضوع من اساسه مش ممكن يدخل دماغ حد أولا دي صوره زيتيه مرسومه بالزيت 
ثانيا لو دي صوره زي ما انتو بتدعوا فوتوغرافيه فالمصور واضح جدا انه مركز علي الاشخاص اللي فيه ودا ظاهر من المسافه اللي واخد منها الصوره لانه قريب جدا من المسيح وبطرس وكأنه فعلا شايفهم وبيصورهم فازاي بقي تقولوا انه تفاجأ بالصوره بعد التحميض امال هو كان بيصور ايه اصلا ؟؟؟:yaka:


----------



## فادية (10 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أختي الفاضله التعليقات اللي بتقولي عليها سخيفه دي سببها ان الموضوع من اساسه مش ممكن يدخل دماغ حد أولا دي صوره زيتيه مرسومه بالزيت
> ثانيا لو دي صوره زي ما انتو بتدعوا فوتوغرافيه فالمصور واضح جدا انه مركز علي الاشخاص اللي فيه ودا ظاهر من المسافه اللي واخد منها الصوره لانه قريب جدا من المسيح وبطرس وكأنه فعلا شايفهم وبيصورهم فازاي بقي تقولوا انه تفاجأ بالصوره بعد التحميض امال هو كان بيصور ايه اصلا ؟؟؟:yaka:




اكيد موضوع زي دا مش هيدخل الدماغ الضيق المقفل  لاي مسلم  لانكم ببساطه مش بتشوفو غير الي قدامكو بس مش بتحاولو تشغلو مخكم المقفول دا شويه 
عاملين زي الثور الي مربوط في ساقيه بيلف في طريق محدد  ومش قادر يبص لا يمين ولا شمال 
طب دماغ الثور دي هتستوعب ازاي ان الدنيا اكبر من الخط الي هو شايفو قدامو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أدبك وأخلاقك وأحترامك الزايد عن حده دا مش هيخلوني انزل لمستواكي وأرد عليكي فانا أكبر من كده بكتير وعموما لو انتي شايفه ان الرب خلق المسلمين بدماغ ثيران يبقي العيب عليه هو عشان هو اللي خلقهم كده وانا ما عنديش رد ارده عليكي الرب هو اللي هيرد عليكي وهتعرفي مين فينا اللي دماغه زي دماغ الثور 
سلام يا صاحبة الدماغ الذريه والادب والاخلاق العاليه


----------



## فادية (10 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أدبك وأخلاقك وأحترامك الزايد عن حده دا مش هيخلوني انزل لمستواكي وأرد عليكي فانا أكبر من كده بكتير وعموما لو انتي شايفه ان الرب خلق المسلمين بدماغ ثيران يبقي العيب عليه هو عشان هو اللي خلقهم كده وانا ما عنديش رد ارده عليكي الرب هو اللي هيرد عليكي وهتعرفي مين فينا اللي دماغه زي دماغ الثور
> سلام يا صاحبة الدماغ الذريه والادب والاخلاق العاليه



انا اديت مثل مقلتش انكم ثيران والا انت خدتها على نفسك يعني ؟؟؟
في فرق لما تقول للانسان انت كدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وفي فرق لما بتشبه حاله معينه بحاله مطابقه ليها تماما 
اما اذا مكنتش فاهم كلامي فالعيب مش فيا 
اقرا الكلام تاني ويا ريتك تفهم قصدي ولو اني اشك بانك هتفهمو 
لانك مش عايز تفهم من الاساس


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## فصفوص (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممنوع التهريج والسخرية*

*+++حذف بواسطة الادارة+++*


----------



## sharihan (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الله على الجمال ربنا يباركك​


----------



## magdy22 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ابرع جمالا من بنى البشر 
اشكرك 
اشكرك


----------



## فصفوص (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*تـــــانى تحذير ليك يااخ*
*ممنوع السخرية للاديان الاخرى*

*++ حذف بواسطة الادارة ++*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

drop245 قال:


> بسم الله الرمن الرحيم
> قال الله عز و جل في كتابه العزيز**قل يا ايها الكافرون لا اعبد ما تعبدون. و لا انتم عابدون ما اعبد .و لا انا عابد ما عبدتم. و لا انتم عابدون ما اعبد لكم دينكم و لي دين ** صدق الله العظيم و العزة للاسلام و المسلمين و السلام على من اتبع الهدى




*هدي دي تبقي  قريبتك ؟؟؟

ثانيا 

هو ايه الموضوع ؟ مرة يقولك "و الهنا و الهكم واحد" و مرة يقولك "لا اعبد ما تعبدون"

ما ترسوا علي حل !!!!!!*


----------



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هما عرفوا منين ان دول بطرس و يوحنا؟


----------



## مها (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ياذكي (الهنا و الهكم واحد) تعني بالعربي كدة لو طرتو و نزلتو فان الله حيبقى هو لي خلقكم و هو ربكم و المسيح هو بني ادم زينا و نبي كجميع الانبياء .
اما (لا اعبد ما تعبدون ) فدي مشكلتكم انتم الي بتعبدو واحد خرج من رحم امراة.


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مها قال:


> ياذكي (الهنا و الهكم واحد) تعني بالعربي كدة لو طرتو و نزلتو فان الله حيبقى هو لي خلقكم و هو ربكم و المسيح هو بني ادم زينا و نبي كجميع الانبياء .
> اما (لا اعبد ما تعبدون ) فدي مشكلتكم انتم الي بتعبدو واحد خرج من رحم امراة.




*المسيح هو بني ادم زينا !!!!!
طيب
اديني دلائل ... يا ريت ... تقول ان المسيح هو انسان كامل زيي و زيك ... و اليس هو الله متجسدا في انسان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Badr (25 ديسمبر 2006)

jesuslove1j قال:


> هذه الصورة أحبائى زلتقطها سائح  لمدينة القدس وبالأخص أحد شوارعها الذى توعد السيد المسيح  أن  يتجول فيه  مع  بطرس  ويوحنا الحبيب ولكنه  بعد التحميض فوجئ بهذه  الصورة  المعجزة  فقد ظهر بها السيد المسيح  وهو يتحدث إلى بطرس  وفى الخلف يوحنا الحبيب



الصورة جميله جدا ,, بس ياريت سيادتك تتخيل الصوره من غير الناس اللي فيها ,, و تقوللي الاخ المصوراتي ده كان بيصور ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد صورة رائعة المجد لالهنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## *S.O.G* (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراًليك يا أبو البتر!

يا مسلمين،احتفظوا بآرئكم لنفسكم،ولّا غايرين لأان محمدكم ما بيظهر إلا على قشور البيض واللمون اللي بعد شويّة في الزبالة؟؟؟  
الله يعينكم يا مسلمين!


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الله الآب والابن والروح القدس.آمين.
------------------------
أولاً: وقبل كل شيء شكراً على الصورة ورهبتها يا -حب يسوع 1-
ثانياً:بعد قراءة تهزير أصدقاءنا المسلمين،أحب أن أنصحهم بنصيحة الأخت فادية:فعلاً شغلوا عقولكم قليلاً،فهي تميّزكم عن البهائم بناحية أو بأُخرى!
يعني بعد النظر الى وضوح الصورة المتدني يتبادر للذهن أنّها من المحتمل جدّاً أن تكون جزء من الصورة الأصليّة .
كما أنه:ما المانع أن يصوّر السائح الشارع فارغاً وهو الشارع الذي جرت فيه محاورة بين الرب وبطرس الصخرة ويوحنّا الحبيب؟
إن المحاورة مدوّنة في الكتاب المقدّس،وأذكر منها أن يسوع المسيح أخبر بطرس كم سيتعذّب وأنه سيموت من أجل اسمه،كما أن بطرس سأله عن مصير يوحنّا،فأجابه الرب بأنه:لو شئت أن يبقى إلى أن أجيء،فما شأنك؟
كما أن السائح لاعمل له سوى التصوير والتجوال،فمنطقة بهكذا أهيّة ليست مجرّد شارع بنظر المسيحي،بل مبعث رهبة واحترام للرب وتواضعه،وتصديقاً للكتاب المقدّس المبارك.
أرجو أن يقلع المسلمون عن إدمانهم المستمر في محاولاتهم البائسة لقذف الحق بالباطل،فمستحيل دمغ الحق،لأنه كلام الله يا أصدقائي،عبثاً تحاولون بعقل حجري وقلب صخري،للرب الخلاص.
الرب مع جميعكم.   
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع توحفة


----------

